# Good Drill Press Table Idea



## JonnyW (21 Oct 2015)

I've been meaning to build myself a drill press table for quite some time now.

As usual, getting ideas together involves trolling the tinterweb (God what did we do before the web? - eh, used our imaginations if I remember correctly!).

Anyway you've probably all seen this guy's idea, but for any who hasn't, it's a really good design using the pricey Kreg system. Simple design, looks good, and very functional.

I may steal this idea.

Jonny

http://www.redneckdiy.com/build-a-drill-press-table/


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Oct 2015)

This is mine, 












and I recently made another, similar one for the Community workshop.






The fence splits so that the workpiece can go right back to the column if necessary with no loss of throat, and that centre section is sacrificial.

It's good. But then IWSTWI?


----------



## JonnyW (23 Oct 2015)

Thanks for that Steve. Yep I agree that's excellent. 

I may steal your idea. 

Thanks for posting that. Much appreciated 

Jonny


----------



## galleywood (28 Oct 2015)

Good looking table and interesting clamp - is the clamp a standard shape os is it a Steve Maskery special?


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Oct 2015)

Everything in my workshop is a Steve Special 

I don't know where I first saw it, but I'm pretty sure I didn't invent it.

The only thing that is special about the shape is that the ends are round so that whatever thickness I am clamping (within reason) the clamp clears the top front edge and yet holds the workpiece down and towards the fence. It works very well.


----------



## JonnyW (28 Oct 2015)

Yeh it is a cracker of a clamp Steve and a nice table.

Jonny


----------



## AES (29 Oct 2015)

Thanks for posting that JohnnyW, very helpful for me, I now have a "combi drill/drum sander table" in work - fortunately not yet far enough advanced that I can't incorporate a couple of your excellent ideas. Please don't anyone hold their breath, but when mine's (finally) complete I'll post some pix and a description. Meantime yours will be referred to again JW and is now bookmarked.

Thanks

AES


----------



## JonnyW (29 Oct 2015)

I would love to claim that table as my idea AES. 

Like you, I'll be pinching some ideas from it. 

I do like Steve's clamp, so will find a way to incorporate that somehow. 

Good luck

Jonny


----------



## Monkey Mark (30 Oct 2015)

Steve Maskery":1i25d1pl said:


> This is mine,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice design Steve. I only have a small bench top one drill, but I think I may have to make an adaption of your idea.


----------

